# Ergo Magnum 1 Micarta version, slight mod



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

*File Name*: Ergo Magnum 1 Micarta version, slight mod

*File Submitter*: Susi</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 Nov 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

A super ergo design comfortable for very strong "magnum" pull bands, HDPE camoflage, 2nd one micarta blue jean..This is designed for "magnum" pull.

Click here to download this file


----------

